# Annual Photo Contest



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

This is a very hard. Pick only your favorite...how can I choose just one?


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

That was tough!


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Wish I could pick more than 1. So many deserving pups!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

All fantastic pictures, I am going to have to think on this for a while before I make a selection.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> All fantastic pictures, I am going to have to think on this for a while before I make a selection.


I'm the same!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

It's time to cast your Vote for your Favorite picture of the Monthly Winners from 2017.

Look through the entries and pick your Favorite, you can only vote for One!

Voting ends Tuesday, Jan. 2 @ 3:57 PM EST.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

17 votes are in. I'm still trying to pick just one!


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

For those that may not know the winner of this annual contest will get a one-year free gold membership to their account or can be donated to someone else's account if they wish..


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

That was tough...wanted to vote for all of them. Chose the one that hit my heart the second I saw it  Thank you to everyone for sharing such wonderful pics during the year.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Just a reminder, it's time to cast your Vote in the Annual Photo Contest of the Monthly 2017 Winners. 

Look through the entries and pick your favorite, you can only vote for one entry. 

Voting ends Tuesday, January 2 @ 3:57 PM EST


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

> It's time for the Annual Photo Contest.
> 
> Choose your favorite picture from the monthly winners.
> 
> Only one vote per member.


Only *27* Votes in so far, *voting ends Tuesday-Jan. 2 @ 3:57 PM EST*


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

30 votes are in, this poll will close on *01-02-2018* at *03:57 PM.*


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I've made my choice at last!.


----------



## dlmrun2002 (Mar 4, 2011)

I'm stuck between two. The first one was a keeper for sure. Then I saw the other one that made me think about what I would do ( or did do) if my Skye was still with me. Both pulling on my heart like a 5k race finish.

dlm ny country


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

32 Votes in.........

Look through the entries and make your selection, you can only choose One!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Still sitting at only 32 votes..........

If you haven't voted yet, look through the entries and make your selection. 
You can only vote for One this time. 

*Voting ends Tuesday Jan. 2 @ 3:57 PM EST. *


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

So hard to choose! I went back and looked at the thread above so I could see all the themes that they won for - and you can see why each one was the winner! I'm stuck between two, but I think I know where I am leaning...


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

36 votes have been cast.

If you haven't voted yet, look through the entries and make your selection. 
You can only vote for One this time. 

*Voting ends Tuesday Jan. 2 @ 3:57 PM EST. *


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

38 Votes in so far. 

*Last day to Vote is Tuesday-Jan. 2 @ 3:57 PM EST. 
*
Look through the entries and vote for your favorite, you can only vote for one picture this time.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

> It's time for the Annual Photo Contest.
> 
> Choose your favorite picture from the monthly winners.
> 
> Only one vote per member.


*39* Votes in so far, *last day to Vote is Tuesday, Jan. 2, 2018 @ 3:57 PM EST*


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Time to cast your Vote for your Favorite picture from the Monthly Winners.
You can only vote for One picture. 

*Last day to vote is Tuesday, Jan. 2 @ 3:57 PM EST. *


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Bumping up


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Only 39 votes have been cast for the Photo of the Year!

Luckily there's still time since the voting closes on Tuesday, Jan. 2 @ 3:57 PM EST.

The hard part is choosing just one pic.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

_*Tuesday, January 2 is the LAST Day to cast your Vote.
The poll will close at 3:57 PM EST.
*_
Look through the entries and make your selection-you can only vote for One.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Bumping up


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Happy New Year all!

Today and tomorrow are the last two days to cast your vote to determine the winner of the Annual Photo Contest. 

Look through the entries of Monthly winners and choose your Favorite-you can only select One. 

*Voting ends tomorrow- Tuesday, Jan. 2 @ 3:57 PM EST*


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Happy New Year.
Soon we will have the Photo of the Year since the poll closes Tuesday at 3:57 pm.
All the pics are great and I'd vote for every one if I could but only one vote per member please.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Ivyacres said:


> Happy New Year.
> Soon we will have the Photo of the Year since the poll closes Tuesday at 3:57 pm.
> All the pics are great and I'd vote for every one if I could but only one vote per member please.


Don't forget to vote everyone!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Just a reminder to Vote in the Annual Photo Contest. 

Look through the Monthly Winners and choose your favorite-you can only vote for one. 

Voting ends tomorrow-Jan. 2 @ 3:57 PM EST.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

45 votes have been cast, the poll closes today at 3:57 PM EST.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

46 Votes in-

*TODAY is your last day to Vote-poll closes at 3:57 PM EST. *

Look through the entries of Monthly winners and pick your favorite, you can only select One entry!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Congratulations to _Kalhayd winner of the Photo of the Year!
_


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations Kalhayd!


----------



## Kalhayd (May 4, 2016)

Awe!! Thank you!! We’re on vacation & just checking in! This photo is so special to me, so I’m glad y’all enjoyed it, too!!


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Kalhayd said:


> Awe!! Thank you!! We’re on vacation & just checking in! This photo is so special to me, so I’m glad y’all enjoyed it, too!!


Congratulations Kalhayd! The best photo won for sure!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Congratulations  Beautiful photo.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Congratulations on your great photo!.


----------

